# Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?



## Angelfiete2001 (7. November 2005)

.....zur See/Straßennavigation und wie seit ihr damit zufrieden.

Mich würden eher die günstigeren Modelle(bis300€) interessieren und wie sie mit welcher Software gut funktionieren.

-Stassennavigation im In.-und Ausland. 
-Seenavigation. 
-Was ist positiv und was ist euch Negativ aufgefallen, zu z.B GPS-Handys.

Das ließt sich ihr ja alles Super, so verdrängt ein PDA doch_* "fast"*_ ein GPS-Handy,oder|kopfkrat .(mal abgesehen von der Robustheit)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Interessiert mich auch!
Bin da auch schon am suchen fürs Auto, wenn man das auch auf See verwenden könnte wär natürlich nicht schlecht.
Das Angebot ist aber so vielfältig, dass ich mich bisher nicht getraut habe was zu kaufen.
Also immer her mit Tipps!


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Das Angebot ist aber so vielfältig, dass ich mich bisher nicht getraut habe was zu kaufen.



Deshalb frage ich , 
da steigt ja kein nomaler Mensch mehr durch.|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*



> da steigt ja kein nomaler Mensch mehr durch.


Zumindest wir zwei beiden wohl nicht, was???
)


----------



## goeddoek (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Moin Junx #h 

Ich habe den PDA von Medion ( Aldi ).Benutze den allerdings bisher :q nur für die Strassennavigation.Habe die Europa-SW von Falk Teleatlas ( mal günstig als Original bei eBay gekauft.Bin damit sehr zufrieden; hat mich weder in GB, DK noch NL im Stich gelassen #6 

Damit ich nicht permanent irgendwelche Karten "umstöpseln" muss, ist jetzt ne 1GB Speicherkarte drin. Läuft gut.

Wie ich das Ganze für See-Navigation ummodel würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Moin, für die See sind PDA´s ja eher ungeeignet weil sie in dr Regel nicht Wasserdicht sind. Ich benutze für beides See und Strasse das Magellan Spor Track Color. Ist zwar etwas klein für die Autonavi geht aber und mann kommt gut ans Ziel.
Ohne vorher in der Innenstadt von Oslo gewesen zu sein habe ich auf Anhieb die Deutsche Bootschaft gefunden ohne mich zu verfahren. 
Auf See geht ds auch sehr gut weil es eben Wasserdicht ist und sogar schwimmt wenn es ml über Bord gehen sollte.


----------



## ollidi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Erst mal müsst Ihr wissen, was Ihr überhaupt machen wollt.  
Nur Navigation mit ein bischen Pocket Pc Spielerei, oder auch mit Mail, Internet,...

Ich habe dem MDA III von T-Mobile (beruflich   ) Das Teil hat Handyfunktion, E-Mails, Internet und alle Möglichkeiten eines PDAs. Zusätzlich habe ich eine Navigationssoftware installiert.
Im Auto habe ich eine Brodit-Halterung, an der die GPS-Maus und die Stromversorgung angeschlossen sind. D.h. wenn ich mich ins Auto setze, kommt der MDA in die Halterung gestöpselt und ich kann sofort mit der Navigation beginnen. 
Das machen ja auch fast alle Navis von Aldi, Lidl, u.s.w. 
Natürlich sind die Karten nur für Strassen. Für Wasser sind sie nur äusserst bedingt geeignet.
Wasserdichte Cases hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=900791#post900791
Welche Navi-Software mann nimmt, ist Geschmackssache. Empfehlen kann ich Falk 2004 oder Navigon.
Als GPS Maus würde ich immer eine kabelgebundene nehmen. Wenn man eine Kabellose mit Buetooth nimmt, hat man zwar keine zusätzlichen Kabel rumliegen, aber der Akku der BT-Maus ist dann meisten leer, wenn man ihn dringend braucht.


----------



## goeddoek (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, für die See sind PDA´s ja eher ungeeignet weil sie in dr Regel nicht Wasserdicht sind. Ich benutze für beides See und Strasse das Magellan Spor Track Color. Ist zwar etwas klein für die Autonavi geht aber und mann kommt gut ans Ziel.
> Ohne vorher in der Innenstadt von Oslo gewesen zu sein habe ich auf Anhieb die Deutsche Bootschaft gefunden ohne mich zu verfahren.
> Auf See geht ds auch sehr gut weil es eben Wasserdicht ist und sogar schwimmt wenn es ml über Bord gehen sollte.



Danke Meeresangler_Schwerin,

deshalb liebäugle ich mit nem iFinder. Kann man da - ähnlich nem PDA - SW installieren, oder ist da alles vorinstalliert. Hat jemand da Erfahrungen ?

Bin dankbar für jede Info #h


----------



## Mac Gill (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Ich nutze privat/berufl. den Pocket Loox 718 von Fujitsu Siemens.

Ist für mich das Sahneschnittchen unter den PDA`s (gibt es als 720 auch mit Digicam -> müsste ich aber dann beim Kunden immer abgeben...)

Ist einer der Wenigen mit VGA (640x480), USB-Master, WLan, Bluetooth, IRDA, ...

Ich habe dazu eine BT-GPS empfänger...

Superklasse, nur leider nicht in deinem Preissegment...


----------



## ollidi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> USB-Master, WLan, Bluetooth, IRDA, ...


Deswegen habe ich den MDA.   Obwohl ich Bluetooth nur in Verbindung mit meinem Headset nutze, wenn ich im Auto Navigieren und Telefonieren will. 
Wenn man den MDA mit Handykarte nimmt, ist der auch nicht soooo teuer und sollte in der gewünschten Preisklasse liegen.

Aber vielleicht sollte man noch ein wenig warten, bis die ersten Geräte mit den neuen VGA-Displays auf den Markt kommen. Dann kann man bestimmt die derzeitigen recht günstig erstehen.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

@goeddoek
hier im Forum gibt es einiges darüber zu lesen, schau dich mal um, ist ganz Interessant.

@MS
Das stimmt schon, gibt ja aber auch schon abhilfen, Wasserdichtebox(sehr teuer) oder eine sogenannte Kondomhülle, schütz dann gegen Spritzwasser.

@ollidi
Eigentlich nur zur Navigation Straße/See, alles andere ist zwar fein, sprengt dann aber schnell den preislichen Rahmen.


----------



## ollidi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Für Geräte würde ich hier mal lesen:
http://www.ppc-phones.de/punforum/index.php

Für Navi-Soft hier:
http://www.pocketnavigation.de/board/index.php


----------



## goeddoek (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Moin Angelfiete #h 




			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> @goeddoek
> hier im Forum gibt es einiges darüber zu lesen, schau dich mal um, ist ganz Interessant.
> 
> .



> über das Aufspielen von Navi-Software auf den iFinder? #c Habe ich im Forum nicht gefunden. Habe ich "was mit den Klüsen" oder bezog sich deine Antwort auf mein erstes Posting ?


----------



## Amerika1110 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Hallo Leute,

ich nutze seit längerem den PDA von Aldi (MedionMD95000) aufgerüstet mit einer 1 GB SD Karte. Da im Lieferumfang eine gute Outdoortasche enthalten
ist, gibt es auch keine Probleme mit Wassereinwirkung( es darf natürlich nicht über Bord gehen). Habe das ganze mit einem Schwanenhals auf eine Zusatzbatteriebox gebaut und plaziere es an Bord neben dem Echolot. 
Bin damit bisher gut gefahren(im warsetn Sinne des Wortes).

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Also ich würde das für mich mal so eingrenzen:
Ich bräuchte das Ding hauptsächlich zur Navigation im Auto, wenns möglich wäre wäre küstennahe Navigation an der Ostsee auch nicht schlecht.

Müsste doch eigetnlich mit entsprechenden Programmen funktionieren mit nem relativ preiswerten PDA.

Ich durfte jetzt mehrmals mit TomTom Software im Auto unterwegs sein, hat mir ganz gut gefallen.

Gibts überhaupt Seekartensoftware für nen PDA??

Wenn ja welche, woher, wie teuer?


----------



## Torsk (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Hallo !

Ich selber hab ein Acer n10. Ist ein älteres Modell, hab ich bei eBay für kleines Geld geschossen, dazu eine Holux CF-Gps-Card und als Navi-Soft Ozi-Explorer, es gibt auch noch Fugawi, WinGPS und und und....Rasterkarten kannst du dir entweder von gescannten Karten oderKarten aus dem Internet (z.B. von dem Link, der im Norgeteil steht) wunderbar selbst basteln, ist nicht schwer...
Bei Medion gibts`recht günstige 1B-PDAs mit reichhaltigem Zubehör und Software, ein nacktes PDA mit Navigationszubehör (GPS-Empfänger,Software usw.) auszustatten, kostet so 200€, also lieber gleich ein Bundle.


----------



## Lachsy (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Thomas, lese mal

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=925294&postcount=29

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Krieg ich das hin??
Mit meinen schmalen Computerkenntnissen?


----------



## Torsk (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Krieg ich das hin??
> Mit meinen schmalen Computerkenntnissen?



Nein,das ist nicht wirklich schwer, wenn ich heut nacht vonne Maloche komm, schreib ich ma ein wenig dazu mit Bildchen, ok ?


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Angelfiete #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry,
da haben wir uns Mißverstanden, bezog sich auf dein erstes Poasting.

@Thomas
mit TomTom habe ich auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht oder berichtet bekommen.

@Torsk
Das wäre eine feine Sache von dir#6 .


----------



## Trollvater (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Hallo Boardi !!#h #h 
Ich besitze ein PDA : Yakumo delta 300GPS        Gerät

Schau doch mal in Ebay rein !!
Ein Beispiel habe ich Dir unten Angegeben.Das Gerät fuktioniert.Es ist Baugleich mit Yakumo!!Oder such Dir ein Yakumo delta 300GPS Gerät raus.
Wenn Du die Nr. bei Ebay Aufrufst bist Du auf der richtigen Seite!!! 
Hunderte von Angeboten machen einem dann die Entscheidung schwer.

Du solltest darauf Achten,das dieses Gerät eine eigene eingebaute GPS Atenne besitzt.Außerdem sollte der kompl. Kartensatz Europa und die da zu gehörenden Programme für Straßennavie dabei sein.Desweiteren eine größere Speicherkarte 512MB oder 256MB oder128MB Ladegerät für zu Hause und fürs Auto.Ebenfalls eine Autohalterung und Tasche.Dann hast Du alles Komplett.Die Geschichte mit der Funktion auf dem Meer ist ganz einfach.Du brauchst die Karten und das Programm für PDAs,die es möglich machen die Karten auf den PDA zu laden.Jetzt noch ein Handykondom aus Ebay bestellt und Du kannst das Gerät ohne Sorgen auf See an Bord benutzen

Yakumo delta 300 GPS 2L PDA mit GPS-Funkrion
Artikelnummer:  5824833546 / 5824833546 /  5827147951 / 5826394100
#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*



> Nein,das ist nicht wirklich schwer, wenn ich heut nacht vonne Maloche komm, schreib ich ma ein wenig dazu mit Bildchen, ok ?


Das wär klasse, und so richtig für Anfänger bitte )))

Kann man sowas bei Ebay kaufen??
Man hört ja oft genug nix Gutes von Ebay, wie is das mit solchen Teilen??


----------



## Alexander2781 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Hallo,

wir haben den MDA III von t-mobile, als Navisoftware benutzen wir den tomtom Navigator 5, sind sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Lachsy (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Thomas, achte drauf das es ein PDA ist und kein reines Navigationsteil

der Yakumo wird zur Zeit auch mit 299 € gehandelt ebay: 5824620385
auch nicht von schlechten Eltern ist der Acer N35.

achtet bei der Strassennavi software drauf das sie das TMC Stauumfahrungsmodul drauf hat.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## ollidi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*



> achtet bei der Strassennavi software drauf das sie das TMC Stauumfahrungsmodul drauf hat.


Dann wird es aber mit einer eingebauten Antenne eng werden, weil die TMC-Mäuse eine Wurfantenne haben um die Meldungen zu empfangen.


----------



## Maik Otto (7. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Hallo,

ich benutze ebenfalls den Yakumo delta GPS . Aber am "Ende" entscheidet 

Die Navi-Software !. Angefangen habe ich mit Marco Polo :c dann den

Aldi Navigator und den Destinator 3. ................ Und jetzt  das neue 

Navigon ,Europa weit inclusive Ostblock ist einfach einfach genial. 

Nachteil wenn du zukaufst ist es richtig teuer . Schau zB bei Ebay 

Tip: 

Die Geräte sind fast alle gut aber spare nicht an der Software! 

Speicherkarte minimum 1 GB !!!!!!!!!!!!zB für Navigon .

Ob du wirklich TCM -Staumfahrung brauchts ?? Die die das wirklich 

brauchen zB "Vertreter " haben eh ein Navi im Wagen eingebaut .

Grüße Maik


----------



## Torsk (8. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Ich möchte vorwegschicken, das wer eine richtig professionelle Lösung mit Vektorkarten sucht, hier nicht weiterzulesen braucht. Wer aber für die 2, 3 oder auch 6 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr sein  PDA auch auf dem Wasser nutzen möchte, für den könnte das ganz interessant sein, da man das Gerät ja im Rest des Jahres auch anderweitig verwenden kann.
Naviproggie auf dem Laptop hab ich schon lange. Erst WinGPS, dann Fugawi. Da ich es irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hab, das Laptop in einem aktzeptablen finanziellen Rahmen wasserfest zu machen, blieb es beim Planen und Übertragen von Ruten und Waypoints sowie beim Archivieren der gefahrenen Tracks. Wenn man sich auf dieser Basis etwas eingearbeitet hat, kann man selbst mit einem einfachen Handgerät (ich hab z.B. ein Garmin GPS 12) sehr komfortabel unterwegs sein. Dazu hab ich mir immer einige Fixpunkte ins GPS übertragen und selbige auf der Seekarte mit ausgedruckt, einfach, aber wirkungsvoll. Übrigens, selbst wenn oft was anders behauptet wird, die Genauigkeit ist bei sauber gescannten und kalibrierten Karten mindestens genau so hoch wie bei der händischen Methode mit Navibesteck. Rechnet mal die Strichbreite eines Bleistiftes 1:50000 um...
Also, warum das Ganze nicht mal mit einem PDA versuchen…Das Gerät war schnell beim bekannten Auktionshaus geschossen und eine Holux 270 Ultra GPS-CF-Card im Zubehörhandel bestellt. Kosten bis jetzt: 150 € . Da meine Fugawi-Version zu alt für die kostenlose PDA-Mitnutzung ist (ist ab Ver. 3.0.4 enthalten), hab ich mich mal für Oziexplorer entschieden, auf dessen Nutzung  ich jetzt weiter eingehen will (bei den anderen Programmen funktioniert es ähnlich).
An Software braucht man:
1.den Oziexplorer (läuft auf dem PC)                                           = 85$
2.Ozi CE             (kommt aufs PDA)                                             =30$
2.Img2ozf           (wandelt Bilddateien ins .ozf-Format um)    

Wir haben also ein Kartenbild(z.B. von hier) von dem uns ein paar Koordinaten bekannt sind oder wir haben halt unsere ganze Seekartensammlung beim Plottservice einscannen lassen, egal. Für den Hausgebrauch dürfte beides legal sein.
Also öffnen wir den Link oben und zoomen uns in die für uns interessante Gegend und wenn wir mit der Detailgenauigkeit einverstanden sind, drücken wir die Druck –Taste , öffnen eine Bildbearbeitung und fügen das Bild dort ein.






Was uns nicht interessiert, wird weggeschnitten, das also nur noch der Kartenausschnitt bleibt. Kleiner Tip: Bildschirmauflösung vor der Screen-Kopieraktion aufs maximal mögliche hochdrehen, das Java- Applet orientiert sich daran. So gibt’s größere Karten….  
Den übrig gebliebenen Kartenausschnittspeichern wir irgendwo, am besten dort, wo wir ihn auch wieder finden…Danach geht’s wieder in unseren ja noch geöffneten Internetbrowser, wo wir uns mit Rechtsklick > on Mouse klick > Show Position 3 oder 4 Referenzpunkte (am besten die Kreuze von Untiefen o.ä.) suchen (theoretisch reichen sogar 2) und uns die Koordinaten notieren (einfach den Editor oder was weiß ich, ein Zettel reicht auch, nur geht dann damit später kein copy+paste ) 





Somit sind die Vorarbeiten abgeschlossen. Jetzt jagen wir das Bild durch Img2ozf. Ist nötig um das Bild im .ozf- Format vorliegen zu haben, was OZI benötigt.





Jetzt geht es ans eigentliche kalibrieren. Dazu Oziexplorer öffnen, File > load and calibrate map. Rechts  kann man bei dieser Art Karten Datum und Projektionsart so eingestellt lassen, bei eingescannten Karten in der Legende nachschauen. Danach halt Referenzdaten unter Point1,2,3 usw. markieren und Koordinaten eingeben.Schaut dann so aus:





Dann auf Save drücken und speichern. Ich lege das *ozf und das *map-file immer unter oziexplorer>maps ab.
Auf die so entstandene Karte hab ich mal einen alten Track geplottet. Aufgezeichnet mit einem Garmin 12 ohne WAAS/EGNON, der Vevangstraumen ist ca.10m breit und unser Steg war auch so 10m von der Stange, an der anderen Stange sind wir immer so 5 m vorbeigerauscht… Brauchbares Ergebnis, oder?
http://people.freenet.de/Torsk/Navi/Track.jpg

Bevor ich es vergesse, wir wollten die Karte ja auf dem PDA nutzen. Dazu müssen wir natürlich erstmal OziCE installieren, das geht mit ActiveSync mehr oder weniger automatisch.
Danach legt man sich auf einer Speicherkarte einen Ordner an und kopiert das .map und das ozf –file darein- fertig.
Das ganze Procedere dauert nach  etwas Einarbeitung vielleicht 10 min. Übrigens braucht man nicht das ganze Fahrgebiet auf eine Karte zu quetschen, lieber ein paar mehr Karten in kleinerem Maßstab erstellen, Ozi schaltet beim Tracking automatisch um. Waypoints, Route etc. lassen sich am PC komfortabel planen und übertragen.
Sämtliche Funktionen, die wir vom Hand- GPS kennen, sind auch in der Soft vorhanden, die modernen GPS-Mäuse unterstützen WAAS/EGNON
Und so sieht das Ganze mit geplottetem Track dann auf dem PDA aus:
http://people.freenet.de/Torsk/Navi/pdascreen.jpg

Wie gesagt, es ist so möglich, die zusätzlichen Features, die uns ein PDA bietet, ganz gut zu nutzen. Und wenn mal nix beisst, kann man sich ja immer noch seinen Lieblingsporno von der SD-Card reinziehen…Ein Vielnutzer wird früher oder später doch beim normalen Seekartenplotter hängen bleiben. Auch würd ich so nicht die Exxon Valdez durch Smölas Schären navigieren wollen…Aber die ist ja eh schon untergegangen.
Übrigens funzt das mit allen Programmen, die sowas können,ähnlich. 
Noch ein Link zum Thema, wo alles noch viel besser und facettenreicher erklärt ist:

http://www.pocketnavigation.de/article/aoverview_31/4.3.31.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Puha, sicherlich nicht uninteressant, aber da seh ich meine bgrenzte Leistungsfähigkeit als Computernutzer doch überstrapaziert.

Aber insgesamt ist die Idee nicht schlecht, könntest Du mir mal fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) fertig machen (wenn Du willst), die Bilder so groß wie möglich, dann werde ich das da veröffentlichen, da findens dann die Interessierten leichter über die Suchmaschinen als im Forum.


----------



## Jirko (8. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

nabend torsk #h

da hast du dir aber die fingerkuppen wund getippert... dunnerschlach! find´s sehr beeindruckend, daß du diesen "leitfaden" hier reingetackert hast... alle achtung und hütchen ab #6


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Super Torsk#6 ,
Spitze erklärt, bin zwar noch ein wenig überfordert mit der Materie, aber ich bin ja noch Jung, kann also noch viel lernen.:m


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (16. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Jungs , ich find das ja auch prima welche Arbeit sich Torsk da gemacht hat! Hut ab!
Aber ich glaube es geht den meisten Kollegen genauso wie mir:

Wir möchten ein Straßenavi als pda , z. Bsp. Medion 95000 oder Yakumo mit Navigation! Gelernt haben wir jetzt, daß Navigon zu bevorzugen ist!|supergri 
Dieses Gerät soll dann im Urlaub auch für den Fischfang wie ein Garmin GPS genutzt werden!
D. h. Kauf eines derartigen Gerätes und Erwerb der Marinesoftware Navigationsprogramm WinGPS4 Mobile PDA  (als Beispiel) und die passende Seekarte (Z.Bsp. Baltic 1 )
http://www.eshop.navkom.net/shop/in...2W7NpOONJ9B,pArIuT0LKK3lY&id=639&main=details

Ist das so problemlos einsetzbar? Hat jemand das so in Betrieb?#c 

Ich bin mir klar, daß eingeschränkte Wassertauglichkeit besteht (mit einem Case zu mildern)!Aber dann muß man halt etwas aufpassen!
Ich möchte aber nicht mit dem Laptop im Urlaub zugange sein und alles vorprogrammieren, Karten einscannen, etc.!
Mir geht es darum die Seekarte Langelandbelt zu laden und mit dem PDA zu navigieren , bzw. Fangstellen zu markieren um die am nächsten Tag wieder anzufahren! Den Rest schenke ich mir!
Auf der Heimfahrt kommt wieder die Nagigon Karte rein und fertig!
Ist das so zu praktizieren oder liegt ein gravierender Denkfehler vor?#q 

Freue mich über Eure Antworten!
Gruß
Tom|wavey:


----------



## Torsk (17. November 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Moin Dorsch-Tom!
Ja, das funzt ohne Probleme bei allen Geräten auf denen als Betriebssystem ein vollwertig nutzbares PocketPC installiert ist. Es gab aber bei den Discountern auch schon reine Navigeräte, wo das aufspielen zusätzlicher Soft nur mit Tricks ging...


----------



## Franky (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Nabend... Der Markt scheint schnellebig zu sein!  Ich habe inzwischen PDA Nummer 2!
Vorgestern erstand ich einen Acer N35 mit Falk Navigator. Läuft gut, Navisoft ist einfach und übersichtlich - aber leider auch "uralt" von Feb. 2004....... Entgegen der Aussage des netten Herren von Falk, mir kostenlos ein Update zur Verfügung stellen zu können, wollen die Kohle haben. Ich habe keinen Bock auf Streß und gab den Vogel daher problemlos zurück.
Jetzt darf ich mich stolzer Besitzer eines Fujitsu-Siemens Loox n500 nennen... Wie Harald schreibt: Sahneschnidde!!! Integrierter GPS-Empfänger (nicht zum klappen, sondern wirklich "drin") und saustark. AN der Stelle in meinem Zimmer, wo der Acer mit Mühe und Not 3 Sats bekam, hat der n500 locker 5! 
Installiert ist Navigon 5 auf 'ner 256er SD-Karte - alles interessantes in D ist drauf! Bedienung nicht GANZ einfach aber man kommt schnell rein. Dafür bietet der "Lütte" (dreiviertel so groß wie Acer, Yakumo und andere) bessere Bedienmöglichkeiten, hat einen fixeren Prozzi (312 MHz) und mehr Speicher.
Wenn ich überlege, dass ich weniger "Aufpreis" zahlte, als für das Update und dafür noch ein besseres Gerät bekam - kein schlechter (und kein billiger!!!) Tausch! Noch ein "plus": der Akku ist nicht fest integriert und kann im Bedarfsfall getauscht werdenVon der Praxistauglichkeit bin ich schon jetzt überzeugt!!!


----------



## ollidi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Gratuliere zum neuen PDA Franky. :m
Schau Dir mal die Links an, die ich auf der ersten Seite reingestellt habe. Es gibt für den Navigon noch den POI-Warner. Den kann ich Dir wärmstens ans Herz legen. #6


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

@ Olli:
Danke - bin auch ein wenig stolz auf das Ding. |stolz: Hätte ich Sie-nehmens nicht zugetraut!!! :q Besonders "imponiert" mir das USB-Kabel - kein nerviges hin- und hergeschleppe vom DC-Adapter, sondern man besitzt, wenn man so will, 2. Das USB-Kabel hat eine zustäzliche Schnittstelle für den Netzadapter... Eins im Auto - eins zu Hause; einfach genial!
Den POI-Warner kenne ich - mal sehen, wann/wie/ob ich den zum Laufen kriege. Das "Umstricken" der Kartensoft auf eine zusätzliche Gigabyte-Karte war jedenfalls problemlos!


----------



## ollidi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

@Franky
Das mit dem Kabel ist natürlich genialst. #6 
Für das Auto kann ich Dir eine Brodit-Halterung empfehlen. Diese Teile sind so ziemlich das Beste, was es an Autohalterungen für PDAs gibt. 
Der POI-Warner ist eigentlich kein Problem. Wenn Du den installiert hast, wird er automatisch mitgestartet, wenn Du Navigon startest. Das erkennst Du dann daran, dass auf der Oberfläche der Navi-Soft in der linken unteren Ecke ein kleines grünes Quadrat ist. 
Macht schon richtig Spass mit sowas. Ich lasse den auch oft nur beim Autofahren in der Kartenansicht mitlaufen. :q


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Schones Ding Torsk, :m 
cool #6 
Das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.
Was für ein PDA hast Du den erworben?
Ist das Gerät spritzwassergeschützt?
Ich lese mich gerade in die Geschichte ein und habe bis jetzt auch nur gute Sachen über den TomTom Navigator gehört.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit den Karten?
Gibt es da Tiefenlinien?

Franky, sag doch mal, wie lange die Accu-Standzeit des Fujitsu-Siemens Loox n500 ist.
Sieht ja sehr nett aus.

Gernot#h


----------



## Franky (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

@ Rausreisser:
TomTom hat mit Tiefenlinien nicht viel zu tun - ist reinweg nur für die Straße... Vom DK-Verlag gibts den Mobile Yacht Navigator für PDAs - entsprechendes Kartenmaterial ebenfalls...
Die Standzeit kann ich noch nicht so genau bestimmen... Während meines Silvesterdienstes hab ich von 9:00 - 16:00 damit ein wenig rumgespielt. Ein paar Pausen  waren dabei, aber der Akku hatte noch 20% Kapazität. Laut "Erfahrungsberichten" soll der rund 6 Stunden halten - wird auch in etwa hinkommen!
Der "Prozessor" wird lastgesteuert runtergetaktet (im "Automodus"), was die Batterielebensdauer extrem beeinflussen soll.


----------



## Torsk (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

@Rausreißer:Wie Franky schon sagte,mit einem TomTom gehts nicht,sondern nur mit einem PDA,auf dem man Programme installieren kann.Das Programm (Oziexplorer oder Yachtnavigator oder Fugawi oder was auch immer) macht nix anderse als deine Position und Tracks als Overlay auf einem Kartenbild darzustellen.Heißt,du hast die Möglichkeit, jedes Bild, von dem du mindestens 2 Referenzpunkte hast,als Kartenmaterial zu verwenden. Egal ob es selbstgescannte Seekarten oder als Bilddateien gespeicherte Bildschirmansichten sind.Funktioniert sogar mit Satellitenbildern von Google Earth oder eben mit den C-Map-Screens von dem hier schon so oft zitierten Link.Falls Du Fragen hast bezüglich des Erstellens solcher Karten, stell sie doch hier. Ist wirklich nicht schwer...
Das im Handel angebotene Kartenmaterial für diese Programme ist übrigens auch nix anderes, nur halt professionell aufgearbeitet, meines Wissens für Norge nur bis Alesund verfügbar . IMHO wird das Ganze damit finanziell auch ziemlich schnell uninteressant, man kann dann lieber sofort zu Plottern mit Blue-Nav oder Navionics (Vektorkarten) greifen.Selbes gilt,wenn du dir ein PDA nur zu diesem Zweck anschaffen willst und sonst keine Verwendung dafür hast.
Für Spritzwasserschutz mußt du selbst sorgen, dafür gibt es aber recht preiswerte Lösungen,z.B. Aquapack..
Ich hoffe,jetzt sind auch die letzten Klarheiten beseitigt... )


----------



## sundangler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Moin
Habe mir letzte Woche für 309€ den Yakumo Delta 300 GPS 2L gekauft inklusive Marco Polo2 Navigation auf 6 CDs(Komplett Europa).Bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil.Achso ne 512 SD Karte war auch dabei.


----------



## ollidi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Spielzeug. :m 
Aber aufpassen: Dat kann süchtig machen. :q


----------



## Carp Dav (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*



			
				sundangler schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Habe mir letzte Woche für 309€ den Yakumo Delta 300 GPS 2L gekauft inklusive Marco Polo2 Navigation auf 6 CDs(Komplett Europa).Bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil.Achso ne 512 SD Karte war auch dabei.



hi sundangler

wo hast du denn dein teil gekauft ???
habe das teil am günstigsten (Marco Polo ganz Europa)hier gesehen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/BLITZERWARNER-Na...607431795QQcategoryZ61006QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
350€ :-(


----------



## sundangler (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Hallo
Bekommst du hier zu kaufen für 309 € ! Sehr schneller Versand! Ich konnte es aus dem Laden abholen


----------



## Carp Dav (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Hi Sundangler

Danke, werde mir das mal genauer anschauen.

Gruß
Carp Dav


----------



## SpinnerBS (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

MoinMoin,,
bei navigon auf der HP gibt's grade Fujitsu Siemens LOOX N500 mit integriertem GPS-Empfänger und MobileNavigator|5 für 444 €uronen. Gestern gabs den da sogar noch für 399. Wer sich beeilt, kann da noch ein halbwegs günstiges Schnäppchen machen

SpinnerBS


----------



## mcflaytasche (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Hallo,
ich denke, da die frage ja nach günstigem PDA mit Software usw. war, wäre der *Marco Polo Navigator 2 *für Europa vollkommend ausreichend.
Er ist kostengünstig und hat alles was der normale Anwender für ein, zwei mal Urlaub im Jahr so braucht. Benutze den *Marco Polo navigator 1* seit nun einem Jahr und nicht nur zum Urlaub sondern auch zum Geocaching.
Bisher bin ich immer da hin gekommen wo ich wollte.
Und ein Preis von 39€, bei Ebay, für ganz Europa kann kein anderer Navigator bieten.

Desweiteren benutze ich zum Navigieren die Software *Kompass, *gibt es hier.
Hiemit läßt man sich wie bei einem Hand-Gps anhand eines Feils zu vorher eingegebenen Koordinaten führen. 
Es hat auch MovingMap Funktion, heißt man kann eine Karte, ob See- oder Wanderkarte, laden und nachdem Kalibrieren anhand dieser navigieren.
Das beste daran die Software ist absolut *kostenlos.*


----------



## Carp Dav (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

*@mcflaytasche *

wieder was dazu gelernt.



*@all*

-Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zw. PDA u. PNA ??

-kann ich auf dem PDA z.B. mit Marko Polo Navigator 2 meine   Markierungspunkte setzen ??? (Kante, Wrack..... ) oder brauche ich noch ein zus. Programm um z.B. auf dem Fjord in Norge zu navigieren und meine Markierungspunkte zu setzen ??

-Gibt es unterschiede wenn ich z.B. Marko Polo Nav...2 auf versch. PDA´s betreibe (mehr oder weniger Funktionen...) ????

-Was würdet Ihr lieber kaufen, ein PDA oder z.B. einen Megellan-, Lowrance-, Garmin-Handgerät in der gleichen Preisklasse. (100-300€)
Nützen würde ich das Teil ca. 3Wochen in Norge und ab und zu in DE als Navi.

Bin gespannt auf Euere Antworten und sage schon jetzt DANKE

Gruß
Carp Dav


----------



## Lachsy (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Macro Polo ist keine Seekarten navigation sondern Strassennavi

mfg Lachsy


----------



## mcflaytasche (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

@Carp Dav


> -kann ich auf dem PDA z.B. mit Marko Polo Navigator 2 meine Markierungspunkte setzen ??? (Kante, Wrack..... ) oder brauche ich noch ein zus. Programm um z.B. auf dem Fjord in Norge zu navigieren und meine Markierungspunkte zu setzen ??


Wie Lachsy schon geschrieben hat ist Marco Polo ein Strassennavi aber mit dem Zusatzprogramm *Gofast* von hier kannst Du dir Koordinaten in der Karte anzeigen lassen. Wenn man dann auf Freifahrmodus schaltet, heißt Du fährst ohne eine Routenberechnug da keine Strassen zur Verfühgung stehen, kannst Du bestimmt auch im Fjord fahren. Ist zwar nicht so wie eine Seekarte aber das könnte gehen.



> -Was würdet Ihr lieber kaufen, ein PDA oder z.B. einen Megellan-, Lowrance-, Garmin-Handgerät in der gleichen Preisklasse. (100-300€)
> Nützen würde ich das Teil ca. 3Wochen in Norge und ab und zu in DE als Navi.


Ich würde mir einen PDA kaufen, da Du diesen Vielseitiger nutzen kannst.
Vorteile wären: 
Strassennavigation mit Ansage.
Mit kleinen Zusatzprogrammen kannst Du dir das Wetter der kommenden Tage anzeigen lassen (Internetanschluß wird benötigt).
Word, Excel, Taschenrechner sind dabei um z.B. die Fänge zu verwalten.
Desweiteren kannst Du Termine, Notizen und Kontakte verwallten.
Du kannst ihn als MP3 Player benutzen.
Internetverbindung über Handy (durch inegrierter Infrarotschnittstelle), Wlan(wenn vorhanden) oder durch den direkten Anschluß am PC sind möglich.


----------



## Carp Dav (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

@ Lachsy  ; @ mcflaytasche 

Danke für Euere Antworten.
Werde mich noch ein bischen mit der Materie befassen und schlau machen und dann wird warscheinlich ein PDA gekauft.

@Lachsy    das war ja eine Ultraschnelle Antwort 

danke noch einmal
Gruß
Carp Dav


----------



## mcflaytasche (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

Vielleicht guckst Du mal auf diese Seiten:
PPC-Welt ein Forum rund um den PDA, mit vielen Infos zu Software und Hardware.

Pocketnavigation wie der Name schon sagt geht es hier um Navigation mit PDA.

PocketPCFreeware hier kannst Du gucken welche Freeware es gibt


----------



## Carp Dav (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*

@mcflaytasche -DANKE SCHÖN für die links

Werde mir die Seiten mal reinziehen, vielleicht wird aus mir auch mal ein NavigationsProfi ;-)

Gruß
Carp Dav


----------



## ollidi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche PDA´s nutzt ihr?*



> Mit kleinen Zusatzprogrammen kannst Du dir das Wetter der kommenden Tage anzeigen lassen (Internetanschluß wird benötigt).
> Internetverbindung über Handy (durch inegrierter Infrarotschnittstelle), Wlan(wenn vorhanden) oder durch den direkten Anschluß am PC sind möglich.


Das wäre mir alles zu komliziert. Dann würde ich mir gleich einen MDA III oder einen anderen PDA mit eingebautem Handy holen. Navi-Soft läuft da eh drauf und Du kannst Deine Wetterdaten, E-Mail, Internet alles über GPRS machen. Diese Frickelei über Infrarot und Handy ist doch nix halbes und nix ganzes. Du hast auch nur 9600 Baud Verbindungsrate. Da schläfst Du bei ein.
Wenn ich über GPRS (ich habe einen MDA III) ins Board gehe, ist das zwar auch nicht das flotteste, aber es geht immerhin mal zur Not. Und soviel Traffic wird dabei auch nicht verursacht, dass es zu teuer wird.
Was äusserst angenehm ist, dass ich auch meine Mails von überall empfangen kann.

Ach ja: Welches Tool unversichtbar ist und mir auch schon mal das virtuelle Leben gerettet hat, ist Sprite Backup. Damit kannst Du ein komplettes Backup auf einer Speicherkarte als *.exe File ablegen. Wenn Du den PDA mal komplett resetten musst und damit alle Programme und Daten im Nirwana sind, kannst Du die Backup-Datei direkt starten und das Gerät wird wieder komplett neu "aufgesetzt".


----------

